# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзоры Ми-2, Ми-4, МиГ-23С

## Д.Срибный

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/index.htm

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Thank you for the MiG-23 S walkaround!  :D 
But I have something to say to Andrey about his Mi-1 walkaround: I think it is more exactly a *Mi-1M.*  :Wink:  (errarae humanum est).

----------


## Д.Срибный

> But I have something to say to Andrey about his Mi-1 walkaround: I think it is more exactly a *Mi-1M.*  (errarae humanum est).


I don't think that it's an error... Mi-1 is a common name for the whole family of the Mi-1 helicopters :-)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Yes, well... I think for you there is only one kind of Mi-1, like in France there is only one "Alouette III", so why did GRAN make a Mi-1 in 1/72e scale and AModel a Mi-1M and a Mi-1MU? And why did V.R. Mikheyev speak about different kind of Mi-1 (Mi-1U, Mi-1KR, Mi-3, Mi-1M, Mi-1MU,...) in his book "MIL Moscow Helicopter Plant, 50 Years" (Lyubimaya Kniga, Moscow 1998)?

----------


## Kasatka

Jean-Philippe, it would be an error if the walkaround was named "Mi-1U" or "Mi-12", but this is a Mi-1, isn't it? ;) as a general resignation for Mil-1 helecopters.

And thank you for specifying for all of us the precise model of the Mi-1 shown on the pictures, which is, as you mentioned, "M".

 :roll:

----------


## игорь

ребята!!
я владею этим языком но расцениваю ваше общение как легкое
неуважение к окружающим
заведите отдельный раздел для англоязычных
Жан-Филлип= а чегож не по французски :shock: 
с уважением ИВМ

----------


## Kasatka

никакого неуважения на мой взгляд к окружающим нет.
или нам отвечать Жан-Филлиппу по-русски?

форум международный, дискриминации моделистов (созданием англоязычного раздела) по национальной принадлежности и знанию/незнанию русского языка тут не будет

----------


## Д.Срибный

Игорь, зачем ограничивать людям возможности общения? Мне, например, приятно, что человек интересуется нашей авиацией. И если он не пишет по-русски, это не повод для того, чтобы не давать ему возможности высказывать свое мнение на нашем форуме.

----------


## игорь

Д.Срибному
приношу извинения за резкий тон своего поста.Погорячился
Касатка
на всякий случай на форуме кроме=моделистов=
есть еще люди имеющие отношение к авиации(более чем непосредственное)

----------


## Kasatka

Игорь, на всякий случай, дискриминации участников (созданием англоязычного раздела) по национальной принадлежности и знанию/незнанию русского языка тут не будет

----------


## timsz

> Yes, well... I think for you there is only one kind of Mi-1, like in France there is only one "Alouette III", so why did GRAN make a Mi-1 in 1/72e scale and AModel a Mi-1M and a Mi-1MU? And why did V.R. Mikheyev speak about different kind of Mi-1 (Mi-1U, Mi-1KR, Mi-3, Mi-1M, Mi-1MU,...) in his book "MIL Moscow Helicopter Plant, 50 Years" (Lyubimaya Kniga, Moscow 1998)?


I don't know what about Mi, but it is possible, that Mi-1M, U, etc. are only designer designation, but serial crafts had the same names.

E.g. all Il-2s were Il-2. There was no Il-2M.


Перевод (translation)




> Ну хорошо... Я думаю для вас есть только один тип Ми-1,  вроде того, как во Франции есть только один "Alouette III", тогда почему GRAN сделал Ми-1 в масштабе 1/72, а AModel Mi-1M и Mi-1MU? И почему В.Р. Михеев говорит о различных типах Ми-1 (Ми-1У, Ми-1КР, Ми-3, Ми-1М, Ми-1МУ, ...) в своей книге "Московский вертолетный завод МИЛЬ, 50 лет" (Любимая Книга, Москва 1998)?


Не знаю, как насчет Ми, но возможно, что Ми-1М, У и т.д. - это только обозначения разработчиков, а все серийные машины шли под одним и тем же названием.

Например, Все Ил-2 были Ил-2. Не было Ил-2М.[/quote]

----------


## Jean-Philippe

OK, I've learnt the lesson!
The only shortcoming with me is sometimes I'm too "pefectionist"!  :oops:

----------


## Kasatka

Jean-Philippe, don't worry we're kidding..=)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

You got me!  :lol:

----------


## timsz

> I'm too "pefectionist"!


It is wrong way for soviet/russian desingnation. :)

----------


## Pepelatz

В МиГ-23 носовая ниша не отснята...

----------


## bogdan

Судя по каталогу деталей и узлов, передняя ниша шасси изделия 23-21(МиГ-23с) идентична изделию 23У (МиГ-23УБ).

----------

